# Your car is defective. 3*



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

guy had trouble getting his seatbelt on due to being morbidly obese. Told me that my car is defective and will be giving me a 3*. 

5 minute ride. 

He got out and my car let out a huge sigh of relief.

Paxhole


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

1 star him file a rude rider report.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> guy had trouble getting his seatbelt on due to being morbidly obese. Told me that my car is defective and will be giving me a 3*.
> 
> 5 minute ride.
> 
> ...


What rating did you give him?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What rating did you give him?


1* of course. What I wanted to do was turn around and change the destination to the pick up spot. But meh, he threatened at the 3.5 minute mark of the 5 minute trip. Just wanted him out of my car. Traffic Cooperated too.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> 1* of course. What I wanted to do was turn around and change the destination to the pick up spot. But meh, he threatened at the 3.5 minute mark of the 5 minute trip. Just wanted him out of my car. Traffic Cooperated too.


Good moves bud!


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> guy had trouble getting his seatbelt on due to being morbidly obese. Told me that my car is defective and will be giving me a 3*.
> 
> 5 minute ride.
> 
> ...


So then you cancel mid-route (now he can't rate you at all, and you only lose out on a few bucks) and make him get out of the car because he certainly doesn't want to be riding in a defective car, right?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

R James said:


> So then you cancel mid-route


You can't cancel mid route, you can only end the trip.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Once pax is in your car, wait 10 seconds ( drive 1/2 block ) Get a feel of them, then it is your choice either to start trip & give them a ride or kick them out, they can not rate you then...No trip occured. 

Nothing worst than giving an ahole a $3 ride knowing they will down rate you & may be complain in the hopes of getting you deactivated. 

Take no chit from no body...No trip, No rating.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Once pax is in your car, wait 10 seconds ( drive 1/2 block ) Get a feel of them, then it is your choice either to start trip & give them a ride or kick them out, they can not rate you then...No trip occured.
> 
> Nothing worst than giving an ahole a $3 ride knowing they will down rate you & may be complain in the hopes of getting you deactivated.
> 
> Take no chit from no body...No trip, No rating.


Oh he seemed fine until I reminded him about the seatbelt needing to be in. BY then too late.

Thank you for your advice though.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

I do the same thing.

once pax gets in, I wait 10 second before clicking start ride.


----------



## Easykiller (Jul 8, 2017)

Ardery said:


> I do the same thing.
> 
> once pax gets in, I wait 10 second before clicking start ride.


This is very good advice.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

R James said:


> So then you cancel mid-route (now he can't rate you at all, and you only lose out on a few bucks) and make him get out of the car because he certainly doesn't want to be riding in a defective car, right?


You aren't a real uber driver, are you?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Once pax is in your car, wait 10 seconds ( drive 1/2 block ) ...


That won't fly on Lyft. Start driving and Lyft app starts the trip automatically.


----------

